# em face de



## ariel moris

Hola chicos y chicas, vamos de nuevo a una nueva duda con relación a la palavra FACE del portugués. De lo que ya fue aclarado con respecto a esta palabra no la encuentro que se pueda adecuar a lo que estou buscando. Aquí van algunas frases:
... de São Paulo/SP, que a Justiça Pública move em* face *de, dentre outros,* *CRISXXXX XXXXXX XXXXXX...
... Federal no Estado de São Paulo/SP em *face* de XXXXXX (nombre de la persona)... 
...oferecer DENÚNCIA em* face *de: (nombre de la persona)...

¡¡¡¡Esperando por ayuda y agradeciendo de antemano!!!!


----------



## Vanda

Em face de.  
 1.     Perante, defronte; em frente de, diante de; face a face com: 
 2.     Na presença ou vista de; diante de; perante; à face de

(Aurélio)


----------



## ariel moris

Ummm, gracias Vanda, por tu rápida respuesta. Lo dejaré como:
Ofrece denuncia delante de .......
que la Justicia Pública mueve delante de, entre  otros,....
Creo que está bien así.
Muchas gracias - Obrigado VANDA!!!


----------



## Carfer

Fiquei curioso com os exemplos do Ariel. Os significados de 'e_m face de'_ são, sem qualquer dúvida, os que a Vanda apontou, mas não parecem ajustar-se bem às frases do Ariel. Dá ideia que o sentido real é _'contra Fulano',_ que, se for correcto, é um sentido que desconhecia_._ Ou então onde Ariel indicou _'nome da pessoa'_ trata-se na realidade do órgão perante quem é apresentada a denúncia ou perante quem a Justiça Pública move o processo. Mas, se assim é, que sentido tem _'move em face de, dentre outros, F..._' ? Os processos movem-se perante um Juiz ou um julgado determinado, não perante um conjunto indefinido deles e isso é assim em todo o mundo, não é certamente uma particularidade brasileira. Salvo melhor opinião, há qualquer coisa que não bate certa.


----------



## ariel moris

Es verdad, delante no vendría al caso. Tal como dices Carfer sería CONTRA:
Ofrecer denuncia contra XXXXXX XXXXX.
que la Justicia Pública mueve contra de, entre  otros, XXXX XXX, XXXX XXXX.

¿Se ajusta mejor verdad? 
Tal como dices tú delante del juez y contra los procesados.
Gracias - Obrigado por la ayuda!!!!!


----------



## Vanda

Neste contexto legal, pode apostar no que o Carfer diz. 

oops, quero dizer, em outros também.


----------



## ariel moris

Rsrsrsrsrs, Obrigado


----------



## Carfer

ariel moris said:


> Es verdad, delante no vendría al caso. Tal como dices Carfer sería CONTRA:
> Ofrecer denuncia contra XXXXXX XXXXX.
> que la Justicia Pública mueve contra de, entre otros, XXXX XXX, XXXX XXXX.
> 
> ¿Se ajusta mejor verdad?
> Tal como dices tú delante del juez y contra los procesados.
> Gracias - Obrigado por la ayuda!!!!!


 
Ajusta-se muitíssimo melhor, sem qualquer dúvida, mas a verdade é que nunca ouvi _'em face de'_ com o sentido de '_contra_'. Para mim tal uso é estranho.

Obrigado, Vanda, mas a sua correcção foi mais que justificada.


----------



## Mangato

E não épossivel que em face tenha o significado de _en presencia de?_

_Presentar denuncia en presencia de ...?_

*Obrigado*


----------



## ariel moris

Humm, creo que ya escapa un poco del contexto. Gracias por el intento.


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> E não épossivel que em face tenha o significado de _en presencia de?_
> 
> _Presentar denuncia en presencia de ...?_


 
Seria possível nas duas últimas frases, Mangato, realmente, mas apenas porque o contexto é tão parco que dá margem para várias possibilidades. Na primeira não, porque não faz sentido dizer _'mover em presença de..._'. Se o sentido for o mesmo nas três frases, _'em presença_ de' está excluída porque não se ajusta aos três casos. E quanto a isso, parece que o Ariel já está seguro.

Vanda: mil desculpas, mas entendi mal (ou julgo que entendi mal) o sentido da sua observação sobre a confiança. Julguei que estava a dizer que o Ariel também podia confiar noutros foreiros, quando possivelmente o que estava a querer dizer é que também podia confiar em mim noutros campos para além do direito. Agradeço muito a confiança, que espero continuar a justificar. Mas a minha outra interpretação, felizmente, também é verdadeira na maioria dos casos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Em face de* é má tradução do *contra* latino, que pode ter em português uma tradução *por em face de*. Desta tradução passa-se a usar no senso pleno de *contra*. 
É um erro do mesmo tipo que o uso inglês de *versus*, que também nalguma tradução podia valer por _against_, e acabou por se usar na linguagem jurídica anglo-saxônica com um valor que não tinha em latim.
Coisas do "latim" dos juristas.
O sentido próprio *de em face de*, em coisas jurídicas, seria _*perante*_, _*diante de*_ (juiz, policia, júri, ou o que quiserem).


----------



## t_scherer

Pessoal,

Só complementando o assunto, achei esse artigo aqui sobre o "em face de" que pode ajudar futuras pessoas que estiverem na mesma dúvída:

www.migalhas.com.br/Gramatigalhas/10,MI89842,91041-Em+face+de+ou+contra

Abs


----------

